# Alfine and Velosolo six bolt cogs - match made in heaven!



## mikhalit (Aug 17, 2011)

Just tried a six bolt cog with an a2z centerlock adapter, sits perfectly on my Alfine 8 hub! The cog is 3/32" thick and it fits very well, no issues at all. I've also tried it in width 1/8" but it doesn't fit the adapter as good as the thinner one.










The wheel is not yet mounted so i've no idea about the chainline. But this is actually an answer to my what ifs when i'm using Alfine for loaded touring for extended period so i'm not too picky.

Sorry for the picture quality, I'll add more once i find my camera.


----------



## mikhalit (Aug 17, 2011)

More photos. The cog is nicely made and looks good. Weights about 40 gr.










Mounted:










I'm quite happy with the chainline, not bad at all:


----------



## Drew Diller (Jan 4, 2010)

Uh, I don't understand what's going on here. You mounted a cog on the brake interface side of the hub, and have the hub installed backwards?

Doesn't this make the hub a fixed gear single speed whilst lugging around some internal gears?

I was planning to use the exact same combination of parts to use an Alfine hub as a jackshaft, with a second chain on the left side of a bike. _Kind of_ like a Zerode G1.

But I don't get how you're using this. Do explain, I'm not trying to ridicule.


----------



## Drew Diller (Jan 4, 2010)

I'm a moron. I didn't read your first post thoroughly enough.

This is basically your Ride Home Instead Of Walking gear in case you blow up an engagement pawl or strip out the sun gear teeth or snap off the shifting actuator or whatever.

Yeah?


----------



## mikhalit (Aug 17, 2011)

Yep, exactly. I will probably not have this cog with me on short to medium length trips, but certainly will on a multiweek tour. 

Sorry, i should have explained it more clearly in the first post.


----------



## Drew Diller (Jan 4, 2010)

Ha, no, you didn't. I miss obvious **** all the time.

Not your job to post at a 3rd grade reading level, you know?


----------



## mikhalit (Aug 17, 2011)

ok then 
english isn't a mother tongue for me, so i never know.


----------



## Drew Diller (Jan 4, 2010)

Funny thing about people with English as a secondary language... their written grammar is usually better than native speakers! Funny and depressing at the same time.


----------

